
What Just Happened in San Francisco? - rando444
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/01/what-just-happened-in-san-francisco/551501/
======
mc32
This is pretty sordid in a few ways:

Why is Conway threatening other supes if they don't support his preferred
candidate? For a city such as SF, that's wrong --this isn't Chicago, for as
much as I dislike some of the supes, politically.

Now, I understand some of the reason he's supporting her run, he sees her as a
moderate, tech-friendly continuation of Lee.

That said, I get the part where the supes want to have "uber-fairness" given
how Lee, kinda sorta wasn't supposed to run but was kinda pushed into running
--which "gave" him a leg up on other candidates. I think they were loath to
have that situation happen again. That said, I don't think you have to play
that fair --and traditionally this kind of situation hasn't been frowned upon.

On the other hand, I don't see the racism --the specter of which some want to
raise. That's just underhanded hardball politics and it undercuts credibility
for when it does occur.

As it regards the interim, Farrell... wow, what a roasting without basis.
Assailed for his background and not what he does --kind of the opposite of
fairness. The whole affair is like an OD of ID politics.

~~~
abusoufiyan
> For a city such as SF, that's wrong --this isn't Chicago, for as much as I
> dislike some of the supes, politically.

I didn't get this. What differentiates SF from Chicago? Both are big
metropolitan cities with lots of business in them. Inevitably both will be
plagued by the kinds of politics and problems that this type of shared
situation brings...

~~~
mc32
Chicago is well known for its political machine[1]. SF, I guess had Willie
Brown do a kind of a tiny lite version, but nothing in comparison to Chicago
and the Daleys.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_history_of_Chicago](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_history_of_Chicago)

~~~
abusoufiyan
Okay, but so is NYC, yeah? Why do people think a big city like SF with tons of
money in it is immune from the pattern most other big cities with tons of
money in them have gone down?

~~~
mikestew
Is NY batting better than 3 out of 7 in keeping their governors out of jail?
Because Illinois isn’t:
[http://abc7chicago.com/archive/8973798/](http://abc7chicago.com/archive/8973798/)
Let that sink in for a minute: if you are elected governor of Illinois, stats
say you’re likely to go to jail at some point.

There’s your difference. Other places might have a machine, but Chicago and
Illinois take it to to an extreme. OTOH, when Daley said “build a park”, they
started digging that day.

~~~
abusoufiyan
But the governor of Illinois does not necessarily have any connection to
Chicago city politics. At least 1 of those 3 you mentioned (I only bothered to
look at 2) never held a position in Chicago city politics...

how is this relevant?

